# Hla flex edge or metal pless live edge



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey All, 

I've been researching metal pless for some time now and heard about the hla flex edge.

I know the metal pless live edge is second to none. With that being said is hla wing plow with flex edge any bit comparible?

In regards to edge replacement am I stuck either way purchasing factory cutting edges?

Sounds like metal pless can get a carbide edge? How about hla flex edge?

On a different note the wing plow would be going on a 13000lb. loader with the standard hookup, with skidloader attachment plate option. Is it possible to somehow fairly quickly if at all switch the plow over to an ag tractor hookup if the loader goes down?

Tank you for any feedback.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I recommend you read this forum thread it answers lots of your questions.
https://www.plowsite.com/forums/heavy-equipment.21/
To answer your questions:
Yes with Metal Pless you will need to purchase factory cutting edges, not sure about HLA.
Metal Pless LiveEdge comes standard with carbide cutting edges on both the wings and moldboard.
When you talk about switching over to an Ag tractor do you mean putting it on the loader arms? If so this would be very simple, all you would need is an extra wiring harness installed in the tractor.
If you plan on going subframe mount this becomes very complicated and you would need to purchase not only the subframe but also a completely different aframe that you would need to change out to fit on the tractor.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

By the way The Homesteaders Store is a dealer in Madison, and they have a plow in their yard.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

@Neige (Paul),

The link I don't believe directed me to any particular article. Can you repost.

I am willing to purchase a sub frame and A frame. I'd imagine switching out the A frame is not a brief switch correct?!?

Great to hear about Homesteaders being a dealer I will give them a call.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Different scenario.

We purchase the metal pless with the skid loader plate which our loader will adapt to. Wheel loader goes down, we simply hookup to a backup larger skid loader. Wiring harness would be all that would be needed at that point I'd imagine?

Any thoughts or experience on if there is play/slop of any sort when a wheel loader is coupled up to a skidloader adapter plate, then couple to a metal pless wing plow? That may be the best option.

Thank you, Chris


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Type in Reversemaxx in the search option and click on the first post and it should get you there.
Your are correct about the wiring option.
The adaptor plate for the compact loader is set higher then the skid steer one. So when you transfer to the skid steer your skid steer loaders will not go to the bottom, making it har to open the door on some models.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We demoed the FlexEdge and it worked very well. I can't give any long term feedback on them though. 

I've also spent a ton of money on my HLA hitch and SnowWing. I know some of it was due to not keeping an eye on the cutting edge height and it wore into the trip spring base, etc. But we've had the pins and bushings replaced on the hitch twice now. Not sure if it's just an early design and the others are better now or what, so I definitely have a bit of a dislike for HLA. I know they are good products, just not sure if it's something we're doing wrong or what. 

I have 2 seasons on a 10' LiveEdge pusher, 3 on an 8-13 PlowMaxx LiveEdge, 2 on a 9-15 PlowMaxx LiveEdge and 2 on an 18' LiveEdge pusher, have had zero problems with them. I initially kept the 10' pusher as an insurance policy if either of the PlowMaxxes went down, it is now for sale as they seem to be very reliable at this point. I am seeing virtually no wear on the edges.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

2 Flex edges in the fleet here. Will definitely be purchasing more of them as the fleet turns over.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

@Mark Oomkes curious what machines are behind your plowmaxxes if you dont mind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8-13 is on a T650.

9-15 is on a Deere 244K.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Just got our 10' HLA snowwing flex edge for our jd244 Expecting miracles. See if this fancy voodoo is the bomb or nonsense. Fingers crossed. In our area just could not make live edge math work.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

@rick W what type of snow averages do you see near you?

Which model Hla did you pickup?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

CK82 said:


> @rick W what type of snow averages do you see near you?
> 
> Which model Hla did you pickup?


3200 10-15 with the slip hitch. was running a 8-13. We are light snow, maybe 2-3 snows over 3" and total plow about 5-8 times a winter. We will see if the flex edge and larger plow can do fast plowings on the .5 to 1.5" snows to lower the amount of slush on site and salt needed. Our operators are good and if heavy snow where a 10-15 is too big, they can adjust as needed. Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Rick what was your savings vs a comparable Metal Pless?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

White_Gold11 said:


> Rick what was your savings vs a comparable Metal Pless?


I would say the HLA with live edge is roughly 60-65% the price of a metalpless.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm curious what replacement edge comparison is? Carbide edge on your HLA?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

CK82 said:


> I'm curious what replacement edge comparison is? Carbide edge on your HLA?


HLA apparently had some wear issues with cutting edges on edge flex. All the new ones this year have a much improved harder blade. No expert on the material but believe it as it should be now for hd commercial use.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Just got a quote back with a few Metal Pless options. Hoses and shipping are additional.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Live Box LBX1032 $9495


Plow Maxx 8x13 PLSS0830-13LE $18230

Plow Maxx 8x14 PLBH0836-14LE $21500

Plow Maxx 9x15 PLBH0936-15LE $22440


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

They are truly beautiful... but wow, they aint giving them away are they.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Have to sit down when you change those prices to Canadian ......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Have to sit down when you change those prices to Canadian ......


It all evens out because your paycheck is much greater.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Only if you live around Erin , Ontario .....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Only if you live around Erin , Ontario .....


You misspelled Cobourg...!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

CK82 said:


> Just got a quote back with a few Metal Pless options. Hoses and shipping are additional.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I just purchased the 8-14-36 Livedge, that price is legit, I will be installing my hoses next month, I can't remember at the top of my head what they charged me for the skid steer adapter, but in short... prices seem legit here in the Northeast.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

i Know Arctic has the power angle out now, does anyone know if they have a power wing in the works, to make it a 3 horse race. I need to buy another power wing and can’t decide what to get. Love my MP but would love to save 40% on something that works almost as good


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

To those with the live edge or hla flex edge do you really find you use the advertised rate of 40% less salt? Also do you find you plow more (like the 1/2-1" falls) with the better scrape, and knock it off fast to save salt? Just asking as one of our large properties has some poor paving and we really end up blowing a shameful amount of salt. Hope this new hla edge allows us to plow it better, plow it more often and see a noticeable savings on the pricey salt. I know everyone loves the plows...but did you see a BIG savings in material, or just happier with the scrape?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll chime in here

We have the live edge blade. We look after a large commercial account that has terrible paving and found that the live edge did scrape right down even in the areas that were in bad shape. 
A sub has the flex edge and it scrapes good, but seems to still not get right down to asphalt when there is hard pack.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We replaced 2 pieces last year with the HLA Flex Edge and saw a vast improvement over the former equipment. Much like Rick, I struggled to swallow the MP price pill, and the Flex Edge seemed like a good alternative. In addition, the mounts on the equipment wouldn't have to be changed. The one piece in particular was for some larger retail accounts. We saw considerable savings on salt. I'd have to go back and look at the numbers, but it was easily 30%. These sites combined were around 100 tons per season previously.

What I'd like to know is where Rick is in SW Ontario with only 5-8 plows per season and 2-3 events over 3"? Extreme SW Ontario?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Masssnowfighter said:


> i Know Arctic has the power angle out now, does anyone know if they have a power wing in the works, to make it a 3 horse race. I need to buy another power wing and can't decide what to get. Love my MP but would love to save 40% on something that works almost as good


 Think "wideout style". The outer section folded forward. The truck version has 180° rotation.

Still in R&D with plenty of variance being developed.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

i have to drive due north to get to detroit. We miss almost all the fun.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

rick W said:


> To those with the live edge or hla flex edge do you really find you use the advertised rate of 40% less salt? Also do you find you plow more (like the 1/2-1" falls) with the better scrape, and knock it off fast to save salt? Just asking as one of our large properties has some poor paving and we really end up blowing a shameful amount of salt. Hope this new hla edge allows us to plow it better, plow it more often and see a noticeable savings on the pricey salt. I know everyone loves the plows...but did you see a BIG savings in material, or just happier with the scrape?


Yes it is a 40-50 percent salt savings, sometimes more if pavement is rough with all of the Live Edge Plows, can't speak for the HLA.

Yes, with a 1036-16 live edge, those small snow falls is a no brainer to scrape the bulk out super quickly to save hundreds in salt. Our contracts also state that anything under the contract trigger depth, aka trace-1", will be scraped as an extra fee, when needed for the salt to work effectively, to prevent unsafe conditions. Win win.

I have saved thousands and thousands of dollars each year with the live edge. And this year will be the most savings yet, with salt prices being up in the nose bleed section.

Dan


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

In regards to Arctic vs Metal Pless vs HLA, I understand the price problem. But you are forgetting cost. Put the MP, HLA, and Arctic side by side, and you will see how industrial the MP is. Our first one, which I foolishly sold had 3 years on it, without so much as even needing paint on anything, nothing worn out, no broken parts, no trouble ever. The newer ones even have carbide in the wing edges too, and will last several years.

I have seen HLA stuff next to my MP's, and its not even close, very similar concept, but not even close in overall robustness IMO. Plus their tripping system is sad. I would not want to hit anything with an HLA. MP's are robust and forgiving with curbs, manhole covers, and have excellent edge trip mechanisms on the moldboard and wings. 

The Arctic sectional has the low price, but the highest cost. They will break those poly pieces regularly especially with an inexperienced operator. A contractor near me has lots of them and hates that they constantly need expensive repair and down time. Every storm, a couple of them have issues I guess.... price low, cost high.

Buy once cry once....JMO

Dan


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

NLS1 said:


> Yes it is a 40-50 percent salt savings, sometimes more if pavement is rough with all of the Live Edge Plows, can't speak for the HLA.
> 
> Yes, with a 1036-16 live edge, those small snow falls is a no brainer to scrape the bulk out super quickly to save hundreds in salt. Our contracts also state that anything under the contract trigger depth, aka trace-1", will be scraped as an extra fee, when needed for the salt to work effectively, to prevent unsafe conditions. Win win.
> 
> ...


Geez, how much are you guys paying out there? There is definitely no problems here on the east coast. I pay $71/ton delivered.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

$100/ton to $135/ton, and higher in the shortage mid last season with all the rain to ice. Plenty of price gouging going on here.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

CK82 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've been researching metal pless for some time now and heard about the hla flex edge.
> 
> ...


Thought I would add to your options. KAGE has a sectional cutting edge, the AdvantEdge, check it out. Here is a link to a video as well https://www.kageinnovation.com/video-gallery/#/lightbox&slide=1


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It seems like MP is almost double the price of an HLA. HLA is built one hour from where I live. We do large distribution centres where 24 hour truck traffic creates hard pack. The HLA flex edge scrapes much better then the normal HLa Wing plows. The Live Edge scrapes that much better again. Add to that cutting edges that last 4 times as long leads to the reason why I added 2 more Live edges this year. You won’t be disappointed with either blade but I just feel the MP is worth the extra money.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

JD Dave said:


> It seems like MP is almost double the price of an HLA. HLA is built one hour from where I live. We do large distribution centres where 24 hour truck traffic creates hard pack. The HLA flex edge scrapes much better then the normal HLa Wing plows. The Live Edge scrapes that much better again. Add to that cutting edges that last 4 times as long leads to the reason why I added 2 more Live edges this year. You won't be disappointed with either blade but I just feel the MP is worth the extra money.


We just got our flex edge in. Was told that this years HLA has much improved steel for cutting edge. Not sure if fact or nonsense. But even old stock at dealers got shipped back to factory for refit to better stuff as original cutting edges didnt cut the mustard. Will see


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rick W said:


> We just got our flex edge in. Was told that this years HLA has much improved steel for cutting edge. Not sure if fact or nonsense. But even old stock at dealers got shipped back to factory for refit to better stuff as original cutting edges didnt cut the mustard. Will see


The one we use got updated also. The flex edge is a nice blade but it doesn't have any spring pressure holding sections down like the Mp so it won't scrape hard pack as well. Edge wear has been a problem with horst.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow....always thought JD Dave's last name was Horst.

That's quite the recommendation. Thanks for your input Dave, it is worth a lot to me.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Just got about 6 inches of wet crap today. First time using the flex edge blade. Got to say i LOVE it. Really happy. Lot we use it in is a high profile office tower on about 7 acres of parking lot. About 5 is in horrible shape. Ends up sloppy and slushy no matter how much salt due to bumps and low spots. Really impressed with todays work. When we head back out tonight and lot is empty and we can clear it lot line to lot line will be interested in the results but truly amazed at how much better it is than old standard blades.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Is your new to you loader pushing the flex edge ?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Negative. Its in "transit" and we just had 9 inches of snow. First time in 31 years of plowing we had more than a dusting/salt in November. I dont have a blade lined up for that yet. Was a machine i wanted, not needed. May just use a bucket mount box i have this year and get it properly equipped next summer if its looks like a keeper.


----------

